
Ask HN: How much free time do you get per day? - ishanr
This should not include the time where you have to read blogs, learn something to keep up with your industry.
======
crazypyro
New grad (Dec '15). I have no commitments at all except for my ~35hr/week job,
so I have a great amount of time to do whatever I want. Mostly I just end up
playing video games...

~~~
ljk
imo "doing nothing" is good to prevent burnout

------
kleer001
None. Always doing stuff.

“no such thing as spare time, no such thing as free time, no such thing as
down time, all you got is life time… go!”

—Henry Rollins,

~~~
ChuckMcM
That is a great quote. Something that isn't obvious when you're younger, you
are "spending time to get to an objective" and time not getting to that
objective you consider "free". But the reality is that there are no
objectives, there is really just living your life until you are dead. Sure you
will spend some time doing something that sets up your ability to do something
else, but at the end of a lifetime its all about having invested in what you
think has the most impact on you, your family, your community, your world.

------
kek918
I leave home at 0700 to drive my kid to kinder garden and myself to work which
begins at 0800. I leave work at 1600 to pick up my son and we're home at 1700.
We try to get him to bed at 2000 latest. I have to go to bed somewhere between
22-23 so usually no more than 2-3 hours every day.

Sometimes I'm too tired to work on my side projects so I end up playing
videogames or stream some TV shows to relax.

------
nwrk
24 hours. It's Your life you decide how spend time.

~~~
oolongCat
Like it or not you are going to have to sleep.

~~~
eicnix
You can at least try to minimize your sleep by using polyphasic sleep.

------
eecks
7-8 asleep/going to sleep/waking up 1.5 hour commute (incl to work and back)
7.5-8.5 hours working

wake up at 6 (shower here) in work at 7:40 leave work 16:00 or 17:00 home by
17:00 or 18:00 bed at 22:00

so my free time is 4/5 hours.

~~~
afsafafaf
Where do you work 7.5-8.5 hours/day? Normally work 9.5 hours=10

------
askafriend
The key is not having a significant other or kids!

------
Akash0001
Whole day if want to learn or nothing when doing something important than
anything.

------
J_Darnley
12 hours.

